# Suggestions Please



## tmac (Oct 5, 2006)

*What I'm Doing Now;*
*I work aboard freighters and research ships as a Cook, cooking, planning and preparing meals, ordering and maintaining supplies (stores) for the vessel, overseeing others. Been doing this for 3 years now. This type of cooking would be what you know as Buffett Style/Cafeteria Style.*

*What I Would Like To Do;*
*Get a short course/formal training in Baking Arts that would be either an apprenticeship program or, less than a year long.*

*What I Need;*
*Is a program that accepts Financial Aid and has room and board.*

*Thanks!*


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

where are you and are you willing to travel anywhere??


----------

